# Char Siu Pork On The Mini



## disco (Apr 15, 2015)

It is spring. It is supposed to be warmer, right? The why did it snow while I was doing this smoke? Oh well, the food was good.

I had seen an episode of Diners, Drive Ins and Dives a while ago and one of the dishes was Char Siu Pork cooked over open coals. It looked delicious. I thought it would be perfect for the mini.

I started by making a marinade:

125 ml (1/2 cup) soy sauce

30 ml (2 tablespoons) hoisin

3 ml (½ teaspoon) five spice

5 ml (1 teaspoon) sriracha

250 ml (1 cup) brown sugar

5 ml (1 teaspoon) red food colouring

I mixed it all until the sugar was dissolved.

Normally Char Siu is made from a whole pork shoulder that has been cut into long strips of meat with the grain. I had found a pork shoulder roast on sale for a great price but it meant long strips were out of the question. So, I did chunks that were about 2 inches square. I put these in the marinade overnight, stirring from time to time.













Char Siu 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015






The next day, I fired the WSM mini up to 300 F with a chunk of pecan and no deflector below the meat. I cooked it to an internal temperature of 110 F and then turned it.













Char Siu 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 09.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015






I cooked it to an internal temperature of 170 F. It took about 45 minutes in all.













Char Siu 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015






I put them under foil for 10 minutes to rest while I made some vegetable chow mein. 













Char Siu 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015


















Char Siu 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 15, 2015






*The Verdict*

Wow! This is delicious. This is easy. This is definitely going to be made frequently. There is a nice sweet glaze and the slight licorice flavour of the five spice just sets it off. I just love this dish.

Disco


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 15, 2015)

Love me some char siu!!! 

Points...

It also goes great in an omelet.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks tasty.  Always looking for new ways to make chicken


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2015)

Dang Disco, that looks great  I love that stuff    Good Job.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 16, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Love me some char siu!!!
> 
> Points...
> 
> It also goes great in an omelet.


Thanks! I will have to try that.


c farmer said:


> Looks tasty. Always looking for new ways to make chicken


Har!


gary s said:


> Dang Disco, that looks great  I love that stuff    Good Job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary. It is the first time I have made it. It won't be the last.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2015)

It sure looks good Disco....   Great job...


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

Disco another real fine job of cooking.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep, would agree on the char siu even after it was my first real 'fail' on here....LOL. Tasty stuff and so nice to find something you would make again & again....good job....Willie


----------



## disco (Apr 16, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> It sure looks good Disco.... Great job...


Thanks, Dave. It sure tasted good.


tropics said:


> Disco another real fine job of cooking.


Thanks for the kind words and the point, tropics.


Chef Willie said:


> Yep, would agree on the char siu even after it was my first real 'fail' on here....LOL. Tasty stuff and so nice to find something you would make again & again....good job....Willie


Thanks, Chef, but you are shaking my belief in you. You had a fail?

Disco


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 16, 2015)

This looks great! I putting this on my list. Question, how strong was the licorice taste? Can I leave the 5 spice powder out?


----------



## b-one (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow it looks great!


----------



## disco (Apr 16, 2015)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> This looks great! I putting this on my list. Question, how strong was the licorice taste? Can I leave the 5 spice powder out?


The anise in the 5 spice just gives a touch of licorice taste. Don't worry if you don't like licorice, you won't notice it as a major flavour. I would advise against leaving it out.


b-one said:


> Wow it looks great!


Thanks, b-one, it tastes great too.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2015)

Great looking pork Disco! We do a bunch of Char Siu!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 17, 2015)

Disco, Looks excellent, I will have to put it on my "to do" list!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was growing up in rural Hawaii we had a guy that had a manapua truck that would come every other Wednesday. What's a manapua truck? Think ice cream truck but with char siu baos instead of ice cream!!! Yup, same stupid music, same looking truck...

When we heard that music ALL the kids in the neighborhood would go scrambling home to get money because the manapua man was coming!!!

I can now get it from Costco! We have two types there.


----------



## grillfather (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks great! Great flavor for the BBQ!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Disco said:


> The anise in the 5 spice just gives a touch of licorice taste. Don't worry if you don't like licorice, you won't notice it as a major flavour. I would advise against leaving it out.
> 
> Thanks, b-one, it tastes great too.
> 
> Disco



Thank you so much! I can't wait to do this!!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 17, 2015)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Dave. It sure tasted good.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and the point, tropics.
> 
> ...


LOL....Hell yes,....big time fail. Although the pig came out very juicy the color really put SWMBO off. Hard to believe it was 4 years ago. Check out the recipe offered by JustPassingThrough on the link, garnered from an old Chinese lady according to him. I did make it again using that formula redeeming myself and I think by now the original flop has been forgotten about. JPT has not been around in years....makes one wonder. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ili-rubbed-pork-top-sirloin-roast-with-q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks Awesome, Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However I'm not so sure they would be legal in a lot of neighborhoods.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look a little Too Good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

Wish I had some bout now !!!

Gary


----------



## swoodze (Apr 17, 2015)

They look awesome, I think I'm going to have to take this and try it.


----------



## manfjourde (Apr 17, 2015)

This looks so delicious, my wife can't handle much heat at all, how was it in that regard? She likes a Chinese flavor though.


----------



## shannont (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok whew so glad I read this forum - I had one of those epic char siu fails using the pre-mixed packets and I never tried it again.  I am definitely going to try your version Disco and the JPT recipe in the link.  Not even my local Chinese places carry Char Siu any longer - this could be my comeback.


> Disco said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dave. It sure tasted good.
> ...


----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2015)

Just what I needed this showing up on my screen every time I open this app your killing me with the beautiful pork pic Disco.:biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow Disco, what a phenomenal thread man !  Thumbs Up   I need to add this to the list of must do smokes, looks just awesome !  Thanks for creating me more work to do !  :biggrin:

Seriously, very nice my friend !  

:points1:


----------



## arronbutler88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh man looks awesome sir!! Adding to my to do list!!


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pork Disco! We do a bunch of Char Siu!


So, why didn't you tell me about it? Har. Thanks, Case.


CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, Looks excellent, I will have to put it on my "to do" list!


I would recommend it CM.


Welshrarebit said:


> When I was growing up in rural Hawaii we had a guy that had a manapua truck that would come every other Wednesday. What's a manapua truck? Think ice cream truck but with char siu baos instead of ice cream!!! Yup, same stupid music, same looking truck...
> 
> When we heard that music ALL the kids in the neighborhood would go scrambling home to get money because the manapua man was coming!!!
> 
> I can now get it from Costco! We have two types there.


Another reason to want to live in Hawaii!


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2015)

Grillfather said:


> Looks great! Great flavor for the BBQ!


Thanks, GF!


appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Thank you so much! I can't wait to do this!!


I am so glad I tried it and I am sure you will like it.


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the points, Bear. It was mighty tasty.


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2015)

gary s said:


> Wish I had some bout now !!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. So do I!


swoodze said:


> They look awesome, I think I'm going to have to take this and try it.


I think you would like them and they are quite easy.


manfjourde said:


> This looks so delicious, my wife can't handle much heat at all, how was it in that regard? She likes a Chinese flavor though.


There is very little heat. I am sure she would have no problem with them.


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2015)

shannont said:


> Ok whew so glad I read this forum - I had one of those epic char siu fails using the pre-mixed packets and I never tried it again.  I am definitely going to try your version Disco and the JPT recipe in the link.  Not even my local Chinese places carry Char Siu any longer - this could be my comeback.


Well, this has to be easy, I can do it!


b-one said:


> Just what I needed this showing up on my screen every time I open this app your killing me with the beautiful pork pic Disco.


Sorry about that, b-one!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Disco, what a phenomenal thread man !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Justin, why should I suffer alone?


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2015)

arronbutler88 said:


> Oh man looks awesome sir!! Adding to my to do list!!


Give it a go, Arron. You won't be sorry.


----------



## zendez33 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the post and the recipe....We grilled some up tonight. Absolutely fantastic :), keeper not doubt.


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2015)

zendez33 said:


> Thanks for the post and the recipe....We grilled some up tonight. Absolutely fantastic :), keeper not doubt.


How nice of you to let me know! I have to admit I am addicted to it and it is now a standard on our meal rotation too.

Disco


----------



## kenafein (May 3, 2015)




----------



## fwismoker (May 3, 2015)

Doing it right disco!


----------



## disco (May 6, 2015)

kenafein said:


>


You will love how good it tastes and how easy it is.


FWIsmoker said:


> Doing it right disco!


Thanks!


----------



## manfjourde (May 6, 2015)

Do you have a chow mein recipe to use? I don't have one and figured I'd use the one you did.


----------



## disco (May 6, 2015)

manfjourde said:


> Do you have a chow mein recipe to use? I don't have one and figured I'd use the one you did.


Sure:

Vegetable Chow Mein

Yield: 4 servings







Ingredients

1/2 cup red pepper, diced
1/2 cup yellow pepper, diced
1 cup broccoli florets
1 carrot sliced
3/4 cup mushrooms, slice
1 cup bok choi, sliced
1 clove garlic, fine dice
3/4 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 teaspoons garam masala (an Indian spice mixture)
2 teaspoons corn starch
1 tablespoon oil
7 ounces (by weight) steam fried noodles
Instructions

Put peppers, carrots and broccoli in a bowl.
Put bok choi, mushrooms and garlic in another bowl.
Mix broth, soy sauce, garam masala and corn starch together.
Heat oil in a wok until it just starts to smoke.
In the meantime, cook the noodles per package instructions and drain.
Stir fry pepper mixture for 2 to 3 minutes.
Add mushroom mixture and stir fry for 2 to 3 minutes.
Stir the broth mixture to mix in cornstarch.
Add to the wok and cook until thickened.
Add the noodles and toss to coat with the sauce.
Serve


----------

